# erie ice



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

took a look around today, ice formed up faster than i thought it would. Good broken up patch runs from catawba state park out to islands maybe a mile wide. Open from miller ferry dock to south bass. Come on cold weather!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm praying for it too, but looking at the 15 day on accuweather makes me wanna puke. I'm gonna yank the boat out and go jigging if there right. I hope to be flying to the island instead of driving.


----------



## OakLane (May 16, 2006)

Calling for near 50 degrees next weekend.Bring on Spring!!!!!!!


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

I'd rather have a heater in my ice shanty than sit in my boat when the wind is howling off the near frozen water. Nothing better than pulling a big eye through a 10 inch hole. Gotta get ice soon. Will be a small window of opportunity this season if things freeze soon. Good thing I bought that new Eskimo pop up last week.


----------



## walidave (Jan 16, 2012)

you are right nothing better than pulling them thru the ice i cant wait


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

There is no way there is gonna be safe ice this season in any of the past producing areas of the lake. 

That doesn't mean the people without brains will be out there though.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

OUCH Carpman! It can get safe for ones wanting an adventure!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Something came across the Channel 13 news room yesterday, someone fell through the ice in Maumee Bay, last I heard, I hope the person is ok. Any word on that incident, give it some time.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I took the lake tour too today,from Port Clinton to Marblehead. From what I saw and the extended January forcast I believe we will be fishing out of a boat through February. I have seen it happen before.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks good for the weekend from a boat! Any suggestions on where to start....


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

If the water and weather cooperates I will be out this weekend. If its not too dirty I would fish the Mouse-South Bass-Starve Island area. Otherwise around Kelleys if you need cleaner water. Jigging as you would ice fishing. Forecasting some big winds this week which should destroy what ice thats around and mid to upper 40 this weekend. Again the bad part it could be all mud by Saturday.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

ecnadnus said:


> Looks good for the weekend from a boat! Any suggestions on where to start....


fish should be staging east of the reefs ? Big area I know sorry !


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Shoulda never winterized the boats... Its a jinx!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Shoulda never winterized the boats... Its a jinx!


If I had not winterized mine I would have had 22 inches of snow sitting on top of it this past Saturday.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

goolies said:


> If I had not winterized mine I would have had 22 inches of snow sitting on top of it this past Saturday.


22 inches of snow? What country are you in?!?!? lol


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

east of Cleveland SNow Belt had that much ! Madison and places like that !! I saw Pics They got it good !


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

There was one little stretch where guys got hammered.

http://www.news-herald.com/articles/2012/01/15/news/nh4974773.txt

This is a cool site to keep up to date on snow.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/cle/clesnow.php


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> 22 inches of snow? What country are you in?!?!? lol


Perry, Ohio. We got 18+ inches in less than 8 hours Saturday morning and 4-5 more inches Saturday night.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=58474&cat=500


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

goolies said:


> Perry, Ohio. We got 18+ inches in less than 8 hours Saturday morning and 4-5 more inches Saturday night.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=58474&cat=500


Thats awesome! Any place to ride a snowmobile over there! I'm gettin excited just looking at pics like those!!! We didn't have half that in michigan last weekend!


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Mike,

Thinking about launching at Mazuriks on Sunday. With it getting down to 5-7 degrees last night I wonder if there's going to be any ice to break at the ramp. Are you able to take another look around today or tomorrow???

Thanks


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

All the shorelines have ice. PIB also has Ice. Doubtful you can get out without breaking


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

will be close to 50 in a few days ! I really doubt it this year ???


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thinking MAYBE a bucket only this year


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Will be no launching out of catawba or mazurick this weekend. Ice all the way around even toward kelleys but very very thin. Forcasting more warm weather again and still looking at getting the boat out soon.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

hope to fish in feb one way or another...ice or boat!!!!!


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

DBL J Let me know if you need a partner. Lund or Ranger. Ice or soft water.

Looking forward to it.

Coop


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Not what I wanted to see this weekend!


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

The 2 guys in Oregon that tried to snowmobile across a pond last night can give you a report. NOT SAFE! They took a swim at midnight after their sleds broke through.Thank God one was able to dial 911 and Oregon was there in 8 min. and rescued them. Extremely luckey to still be with us today. They said they didn't know it was a pond and found out the hard way. So I can't imagine any safe ice around here.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

coopason said:


> DBL J Let me know if you need a partner. Lund or Ranger. Ice or soft water.
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Coop


you got it Coop!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Hal, Catawba may be better (more open to wave action). The slot S of Starve (on the N side where it eddies) is where the ice guys would be if they could get there) & if you want to jig. 

Trolling off of Rattle Snake and Green or even off the cliffs at Catawba N towards Green could be good. 

Good luck.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

lskater said:


> The 2 guys in Oregon that tried to snowmobile across a pond last night can give you a report. NOT SAFE! They took a swim at midnight after their sleds broke through.Thank God one was able to dial 911 and Oregon was there in 8 min. and rescued them. Extremely luckey to still be with us today. They said they didn't know it was a pond and found out the hard way. So I can't imagine any safe ice around here.


Ya they are dumb for riding this weekend anyways. Not near enough snow. Good business for the repair shops! I know I was out for a half hour and that was too long for me!


----------

